# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  M-Triangel MT-103 LCD OCA

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
M-Triangel MT-103 LCD OCA *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            M-Triangel MT-103 LCD OCA الترقق فقاعة إزالة آلة لسامسونج S6 S7 S8 حافة زائد LCD شاشة تعمل باللمس إصلاح الزجاج  المعلمات:  اسم المنتج LCD إصلاح آلة  نموذج MT-103  نوع بنيت في مضخة تفريغ و ضاغط الهواء  الجهد/واط 220 فولت ، 110 فولت/800 واط  المعدات/حجم التعبئة: 535*425*355mm/620*520*440 مللي متر  الوزن الصافي/الإجمالي: 56.5 كجم/70 كجم  التعبئة خشبي مربع  Certifficate CE  التصفيح الوقت 60 s/pcs  فقاعة إزالة الوقت 5-10 min (غرفة دي فقاعة يمكن تحميل 20 قطعة LCD في نفس الوقت)  الضمان 12 شهور     الميزات:  1. أحدث ترقيات LCD آلة Reapir لشاشات الكريستال السائل ، LED ، OLED الترقق ، إزالة فقاعات الهواء.  2. مصممة خصيصا لسامسونج S6 S7 S8 حافة الشاشة المنحنية.  3. أحدث تصميم ديفقاعة الباب ، أكثر سلامة ، عملية سهلة ، زر واحد لبدء ، التحكم في نظام لوحات اللمس.  4. أيضا مناسبة آيفون ، samsung، HTC ، نوكيا ، سوني ، هواوي ، شاومي ....  5. قالب خاص لمحاذاة أكثر دقة ، وأكثر كفاءة القيام إصلاح شاشة LCD المنحنية ؛  6. All في آلة واحدة ، بنيت في مضخة تفريغ و ضاغط الهواء.  ضمان لمدة 7.12 شهرًا ، يتم توفير الدعم الفني والتدريب عبر الإنترنت.   قائمة التعبئة:  1 x OCAفراغآلة الترقق (الولايات المتحدة الاتحاد الأوروبي المملكة المتحدة التوصيل)  1 x الإنجليزية دليل  1 x الطاقة الحبل  5 Set سامسونج (S6 S6 S7 S8 S8) منحني شاشة تعمل باللمس إصلاح الترقق قوالب            *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
23-04-2020 06:02 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

